# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  "Jehonë Anadrinie"

## Agim Metbala

“JEHONË ANADRINIE”

Nr.2 * 2007

Revistë e seksionit letrar
Të Shoqatës së enigmatëve
“L A B I R I N T I “
nga Rahoveci

Kryeredaktor:
Agim METBALA

Redaktor:
Fahredn SHEHU

Lektor:
Vezir UKAJ

Ballina:
Salajdin TOKAJ



Redaksia:
Agim METBALA, Fahredin SHEHU, Irfan CANA, Xhevdet BAJRAJ dhe Bajram KRYEZIU. 	 


Xhevdet BAJRAJ

Tri poezi

BARI I KOSITUR

Dje e gjeta një copë të atdheut
Në aromën e barit të porsaprerë në Parkue Mexico
U ngjita në majë të mallit dhe Anadrinia më doli para 
                                                                     Syve
Si vashë e rrallë që ta trazon shpirtin

Pastaj me Enrique Serna-në në kafenenë “Punto y Coma”
Tërë ditën e luta që të bjerë pakëz shi se zemra më 
                                                                     Digjej
Buena Vista Social Club dhe zëri i Celia Cruz na mbanin
                                                                      Ritmin
Derisa na u dehën zogjët e këmbëve dhe ikën në gjumë
Por shi nuk ra se nuk ra

Meksika...
E bukur është si sytë e vashës nga Dukagjini
Gati mund ta krahasoj me një gjeth hardhie rrushi të zi
Që ma sjell era e mallit o mallit të Rahovecit tim



NË LIRI

Ca re si tufa delesh kullosin
Ëndrrat që mbetën jetime
Me diell të përgjakur në sqep
Zogu rri mbi kulmin e ri
Të shtëpisë së vjetër

Nga molla mbi tavolinë
Një krimb i majmur m’i ngul sytë
Hap dritaren ndez cigaren
Ca njerëz ngrehin flamurin e porsalarë me gjak
Sikur duan ta peshojnë dhembjen e Ditës së Re

Poshtë në rrugë 
Lirisë mbi biçikletë era ia ngre fustanin
Tek provon të ikë
Nga trimat e pasluftës që i janë vënë pas 
Hipur mbi klithmat e Atyre që s’janë më

Hapi shishen me Tequila
Dielli u rrokullis prapa shtëpisë
Zogun e qepur në flamur e përkund era
Marr fotografitë e të vdekurve të mi
Vazhdojmë aty ku na ndërpreu pranvera...


KUR MATEM ME HIJEN

Rrugëve të Mexico City-t kur matem me hijen
Mjegullës së Dukagjinit ia ndjej shijen
Fytyra e mikut të vrarë si tatuazh më rri  në kujtesë
Me cigare të varur në buzë tek më buzëqesh

Jeta rrotullohet si rrotë makine
Që sillet në vend në gropën e stresit
Shaloj ofshamën, tretem në mendime
Nuk është fshehtësi se njeriu është rob i vesit

Nëse kanë të drejtë ballkanasit e vjetër
Se romanet i shkruaka Jeta
Atëherë poezinë nuk mbetet tjetër
Pos që ta shtrydh në letër Vdekja...

Xhevdet BAJRAJ, (1960) u lind në katundin Panorc të Malishevës.
Tash punon si profesor në Universitetin e Mexico City–t në Meksikë.
Deri me tash ka botuar këto libra: “Nënë prej guri”, Prishtinë 1988; “Ëmblemë e vdekjes”, Prishtinë, 1993; “Copë e humbur e parajsës”, Prishtinë, 1996; “Ruego Albanes” (Lutje shqiptare), Mexico City, 2000; “Sloboda uzhasa” (“Liria e tmerrit”), Beograd, 2000; “Liria e tmerrit”, Prishtinë, 2000, 
“Dritë e zezë” 2004.		


Lumnie THAÇI – HALILI

Tri poezi

ANADRINIA
1.
Në doni të dini 
Ku është Anadrinia?
S’keni nevojë për hartë.

Buzë Drinit është kopshti Edeni
Me rreze dielli
Lag faqet kjo rrafshnaltë!

Për ta njohur Anadrininë
Duhet ditur vlerën që ka fëmija,
Duhet parë zjarret kur piqet rinia,
Duhet ditur sa e shtrenjtë
		     Është dashurija,
Duhet mësuar besën 
		   Që mban burrëria,
Duhet besuar se me nipër e mbesa 
E ëmbël vjen edhe pleqëria
2.
Dëshironi të dini sa e shtrenjtë
Ësthë Anadrinia?
Duhet ditur ç’sakrificë

Kërkon liria;
Duhet njohur burra trima
Si bacën Ukë
Për të parë sa peshë ka mençuria!...

Sa herë që i ndalin rrjedhën Drinit
Kushtrim lëshon Anadrinia,
Në ballë të karvanit
		Drejtë lirisë
Nasimiu, Xhemajliu, Toni, Mici...
Si dikur Dan Retija.
3.
Anadrininë në doni më mirë ta njohni...
Në gjethe hardhie, do ta shihni...

Përfundimisht: eureka!
Është vetë Dionisi në nisa,
Dehje përrallore e Khajamit;
Ku shkroi gëzimet e jetës, 
Bashkë me këngët funerale!

Dehje përrallore e jetë
Kur urojnë familjet
Në festa nëntorës;
Gëzuar
	  Kjo është Anadrinia!


TRIKO

Sot thurra
Një triko
T’ia vesh botës cep më cep
Të ruhet 
Nga hekurat e ndryshkur,
T’ia largoj me dorë 
Mjegullnajën e nxirë.

Model, 
		Dëshirën
	E kahershme
	Të popullit tim
		Ia vesh.
	Uniformë mbështjellëse 
Si të ushtarit ta ketë.

...e në kokë, diademë perandorish,
kurorë gjethesh të mbajë!



DROJË

Miklimi i epiteteve
Sedrën tënde të rrudhosur
Si me ujti hekuros.

Shtrin vijat e zhubrosura
Deri në tehun-kufi...

Është drojë që një ditë 
Nën shpurdhjen e klloçkës së keqe
Të mblidhen në grusht përsëri.


Lumnie Thaçi – Halili u lind në fshatin Reti, komuna e Rahovetit.
Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje të mesme në Gjimnazin e Rahovecit, ndërsa Fakultetin e Gjuhës dhe të Letërsisë Shqipe e mbaroi në Universitetin e Prishtinës.

Menaxhon Shtëpinë Botuese “Ura”, Prishtinë.
Jeton dhe vepron në Gjilan.
Botoi:
“Madhështi mitike”, poezi, “URA”, dhe “Anadrini”.


Sali BYTYÇI

Tri poezi

 L OT O

Pranë kiosqeve të lotarisë
Radhë-radhë njerëzit...

Në mendje shënojnë 7-shen e madhe
Natën shikojnë miliona yje
E përpiqen ta dallojnë yllin e vet.

Sa e çuditshme loja e jetës!
Shtatë numra vendosin
Zot a kafshë të jesh.



KONTRAST

Ne edhe kur hamë bukë
Bëjmë kundërrevolucion.

Ju edhe kur deheni
Revolucion bëni.

Ne edhe kur biem në gjumë
Flemë në mënyrë kundërrevolucionare.

Ju edhe kur shkoni në WC
Shkoni në mënyrë revolucionare!


1985


LARASKAT


Asnjë poet laraskave s’u ka kënduar
Kush i futi laraskat në vargun tim?!
Laraskat – bishtgjatat,
Laraskat – zëngjiroret,
Laraskat – këmbëthyerat.

Asnjë poet laraskave s’u ka kënduar
Kush i futi laraskat në vargun tim?!
Laraskat – lara-lara,
Laraskat – gjysmë të zeza gjysmë të bardha,
Laraskat – sqepndyrat,
Laraskat – të pafytyrat.

Sali BYTYÇI, (1962) u lind në katundin Dejë të komunës së Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, kurse të mesmen në Rahovec. Studimet për letërsi dhe gjuhë shqipe i kreu në Fakultetin Filozofik të Prishtinës, ku i ndoqi edhe studimet pasuniversitare dhe mori gradën e magjistrit.
Punon si profesor pranë gjimnazit “Xhelal Hajda – Toni” në Rahovec.
Shkruan poezi, prozë dhe kritikë letrare.
Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Rekuiem për lisat” dhe një libër me kritikë. 


Yllza VUÇITËRNA – PISTA

Tri poezi

LUS KOHËN

Nuk tretet as uji në baltë
Koha e cila larg mban 
Gjallesat e sajë
Sa kohë e gjatë
Jeton edhe vdesë bashkë 
Me zërin e saj të njomë
Udhëton shpejt e pastaj 
Ngadalë vdes aty
E shtangur rri
E unë lus kohën të vjen...


KOHA

Nëpër gjurmët e jetës
I shkela lulet e fatit tim
Për të shikuar më mirë...

Gjurmët ngelën të patretura
Në mendjen time
E çdo gjë rrënjoset
Në kujtesë...

Rrugë e gjatë
Tërë atë rrugë e përshkova
Dhe 
Kur e ktheva kokën
Gjurmët ishin të mbuluara
Në lotët e mi
Që e thante jugu pas meje...



DASHURIA IME

Më mbyte
U mbyta në lotët e mi
E mëshirë nuk gjeta...

U shndërrova në shpellë
E jetova në errësirë
Me lotët e mi
Krijova ujvarën
Ujin e shkumbëzova me mallin tim
E pastrova me dlirësinë e shpirtit...

Bukurinë e krijova
Nga dashuria ime
E ti kur erdhe
I mbushe grushtat
Në ujvarën time
Dhe pastaj lehtas ike...

Yllza VUÇITËRNA- PISTA, u lind më 19.03.1986 në Rahovec. Shkollën fillore dhe atë të mesmen, i kreu në vendlindje, ndërsa tani është studente e vitit të tretë pranë Fakultetit  Filologjik të Universitetit të Prishtinës. 
Shkruan kryesisht poezi dhe ka në shtyp përmbledhjen e parë poetike  “DIDOU” në shtëpinë botuese “Buzuku”.


Miftar KRYEZIU		

MESKOHË E KRISTALT

	Ëndrrën e ankthshme e shkëputi nga unë, fija e parë e rrezes së diellit. Mëngjes. Reflekset çoroditëse më rrokullisën përballë një trishtimi, që më shpotiten drejt pangopësisë së syve, e pa më përfillur fare, më ngjiten deri në majen e një trazimi. Në një hark - çasti, ndjeva se filloi të shpirtëzohej një ditë amorfe e mbështjellur me drithërimë.
	Tek mbeta në atë pozitë të shtangur, si në një ekran të hirtë, kërkoja imazhin e vetvetes. Jeta frymonte në miniaturë. 
	Duhej të vrapoja sa më shpejtë, e të kapja edhe unë këtë ditë që ka nisur shtegtimin para meje – më shkrepi të mendoja, por brenda porëve të kësaj gjendjeje, nuhas ftohshëm një parandjenjë që më ndjell drejt një kurthe të kurdisur, ndoshta nga “ora e ligë” e kësaj dite.
	Me gjithë rriskat e fuqisë, mundohem të gëlltisë brenda vetes stuhitë, ku më bymehej një pasiguri, se mos ndoshta jam ajo, që copëzat e mia të kohës, më tërhiqnin zvarrë drejt një pakohësie të bjerrur fare.
	Pastaj në atë zvarritje e sipër, thellësi vetes ndjeja edhe të nyjëtoheshin: një përdredhje e unit, një ikje gjymtyrësh, një shkoklim truri, një shkrehje qelizash, që më fashitën në një ngathje thuajse të tërë fizike.
	Mbyllë sytë dhe lëshoj tkurrshëm trupin mbi shtrat. Jepem të bëhem indiferente një cep-kohë prej pa force, që 
18
klithte si e mekur brenda vorbulles së saj. Braktisje. Lodhje. Ndonëse pa filluar as filizat e para të kësaj dite.
	Thuhet se një shpirt sado i lodhur të jetë, ai megjithatë prodhon ndjenja.
	Një përzierje e dyanshme qarkore, dukej se më solli mbi një sipërfaqe të tejdukshme, pa formë, prej së cilës shihja jashtësinë. Njerëzit. Rrugët. Nyjet e rrugëve.
	Sigurisht, sapo do dilja në rrugë, më presin edhe njerëzit indiferent, shoqëruesit e pavëmendshëm, të rënë ndoshta para meje, në nyjen e kësaj dite rutinë.
	Eh…, ja përballë meje dhe ora ime e vrarë. Ndonëse viktimë e pafajshme e këtij labirinti. 
	Drithëroj me ankth, por ndjenjat s’ngurrojnë të më shtyejnë diku thellë në mes stresit.
	Tak, tak, tak…, u dëgjua aty në thellësi.
	Ruaju - më pëshpëriti uni, tek mundohej të shpërdredhej. “Një hap i hedhur para kohe, të fërfëllon nëpër shkëmbinjtë e theposur të stinëve tua. Një hap i hedhur pas kohe, të ngre zvarrë, nëpër ta.”
	Brrrrrr..., rrënqethje.
Semaforët më stepën përballë dilemës, ankthit, dëshirës, pasigurisë.
	Një e kapur dore me forcë për mënge, vjen me misionin e shprishjes së “orës së ligë” të kësaj dite. 
	Më fal, ju paskam ngatërruar – shkëputet zëri si ngushëllim.
	Mua më duhet të shkundem dhe të përqendrohem.					19
Ndoshta jam dukur paksa e trishtuar në atë çast-dilemë, ndonëse nën prizmin e xhamit të dritares, po kërkoja njerëz në rrugë, apo, fatin e tyre, nën peshën e kësaj dite.
***
	…, dhe ja njerëzit ! 
	Ata janë ndalur nëpër skuta kohe. Shtrijnë duart nën ritmin e lutjeve dhe sikur presin nga lartë fluskat e dashurisë, se mos ju sjellë kush nga universi i amshuar.
	E shpresa? Ajo është ndalur dhe pret e padukshme nën hijen e fatit dhe mëshirës, apo disi luhatej në mes, nga ku më vinte një shembëllim magjik, që drithëronte në mua rrjedhjen e pathyeshme të mijëra ndjesive. Dhe s’di nga ku më bulëzoi një filizë energjie, e cila lëvizte brenda meje në krahëror, që herë më therte e më theponte, e herë më rrëshqiste e më lëmonte. Diçka e gjallëruar, mbase e mundimshme, por aq joshëse. Diçka që tani më kishte pushtuar me një afsh të kulmtë, të tejngrohtë, që në të njejtën kohë edhe më digjte edhe më freskonte. Edhe,... edhe,... 
	“O njerëz të tillë! Pse zbehni imazhin tuaj para kësaj kotësire. Nëpër shtigjet e botës, të vërtetën e gjeni tek vetja. Thellë jush ka plot mirësi. Dritën tuaj të jetës, e ndizni ju dhe vetëm ju. Ju jeni ata që e projektoni, përjetoni dhe përkujtoni jetën”
***
	Tani pyrgje mendimesh të këndshme filluan të më shoqëronin, që merrnin kuptimin e çdo gjëje të çiltërt dhe 	kristalore. Edhe koha u akordua në një ritëm mesatar. Ca			
fije të buta rrezedielli, më rrëshqitën mbi njomësinë e ballit tim. Oh, ç’ngrohtësi! Një frymarrje e thellë krahërori, i dha një shlirësi profilit të trupit tim.
	“…, të falem perëndi, që ruan dhe për mua,  meskohën  e  kristalt”!


Agim METBALA

AFORIZMA

Ikja e intelektualit nga opinioni publik, është kapitullim shpirtëror i tij!
			***
Ikja e intelektualit nga profesioni i vet, është shenjë e sigurt e paaftësisë së tij të përballet me të vërtetën!
			***
Paaftësia profesionale e intelektualit, vazhdimisht mbulohet nën vellon e ndëgjueshmërisë ekstreme!
			***
Heshtja e vazhdueshme, fsheh në vete pakënaqësinë e thellë!
			***
Shqiptarët pesëdhejtë vjet kanë ngrënë në sofrën e djallit, është kohë e fundit t’i kthehen rrugës së Zotit!
			***
Korrupsioni gradualisht po bëhet mënyrë normale e jetës në Kosovë!
			***
Kosova shtet i pavarur me infrastrukturë ligjore të ish  - Jugosllavisë, me Mitrovicën e  ndarë... barcoletë se jo mahi!
			***
Kontrabanda, siç trumpetojnë zyrtarët, nuk bëhet me kuaj e gomarë nëpër shtigjet e maleve të larta, por me maune dhe nëpër vendkalime kufitare e doganiere!
			***
Kontrabanda, çdo herë është paraqitur, ku në pushtet janë infiltruar banditët!
			***
Pa u fortifikuar seriozisht, të gjithë do të lëvizin nga vendi!


Budim BERISHA

Tri poezi

PSE TITULL

Se mizëron trupi me mundime, mizoria
Leka i Madh deri në Kinë kaloi sa kurthe
Në kthim nuk u zgjua  edhe një herë
Mushkonja e malaries Anofelja palosi me ethe...

Vetia përsiat me haram parazitet kraharor
Si miza pa kokë, me mizë kali, me Ce-Ce hec
Edhe maskat dhe parukat haptazi rrënjësor
Në kokën pa flok hallall fluskon peshku memec...

Ku s’fryen era e gjakut për lakuriqin e natës
Ku “Shqiponja nuk ha mizat” (askund) ku 
Ku s’kthehen krahët nga fryen era andej-këtej
Ku shtojca e pa besë nuk godet tinëz, ku...

Vetia fluskon po onde nuk fluturon ashtu
Lart si Xhaibrili, Mikili, Israfili, Azraili...
Megjithatë imiton me krahët e fluturakes “un’i”
Nëse krahët s’këput supermeni ose projektili...
1982

ME TITULL

Dhe për të tretën herë vetia përsëriti
Me përsiatje jam në besëlidhje
Për krahinën e krahëve
Për krahët e hapur
“Krah për krah”
Edhe me
E 
Edhe me 
“Krah për krah”
Për krahët e hapura 
Për krahinën e krahëve
Vetia përsiat për një të mundshme
Ku rrjedhin lumenjtë me peshqit fluturues...

Ku peshqit nuk qelben nga koka
Ku të mëdhenjt nuk i përbinjë të vegjëlit
Ku kolltukët me krahë kanë sharruar...

1982


MBI TITULL

M’i  kanë lidhur krahët tha vetia në peshim
Mirë e ke, shpresë ke, me krahët je bërë mishërim
E unë e mjera që jam krahëprerë tha pula...

Posa e kyçi televizorin dolën kraharorët
Jashtë rrufeja shkëlqeu, ndërdija priti 
Priti se dinte që zëri vjen pak më vonë
Ish karnevali krahasues, nga zona depresive
Përbërja: lugati, dragoi, shtriga, shtrigani
Madje nga zona impresive fluskonin
Eoli, Nika, Heba, Erosi... dhe kah presidiumi
Feniksi, Sfinski, Pegasi, gjarpëri me krah e sa e sa 
Intuitivisht dora shkoi dhe preku krahun
Fat, ende ishte aty....

1982
Budim BERISHA (1943)  u lind në Prizren. Ka qenë profesor i artit në gjimnazin  “Ramiz Sadiku” në Rahovec, tash “Xhelal Hajda – Toni”, ndërsa tani është në pension.
Pos afirmimit si piktor me renome, Budimi merret edhe me shkrime - në gjuhën amtare dhe në atë turke.
	Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi në gjuhën turke “222 Akym yaninda”, por ka në dorëshkrim të përgatitur edhe  përmbledhjen tjetër me poezi “Hieroglifet kosovare” dhe “Papirusi për vija”.

Blerta NALLI

Ttri poezi

MBRETËRESHË E BARDHË

Në oborrin kur dikur luaje
Sot vellobardhë e buzëkuqe
E heshtur pret krushqit...

Perin e kuq lidhur krahëve
Si shenjë vajzërie
Ta këpusin boritë e makinave
E jehona e daireve në ardhje...

Një lot nëne e ofshamë babai
Një dënesje motre e trishtim vëllai
Ia fal dhuratë shtëpisë ku u rrite
Mbretërisë që sot e braktisë o vajzë e nusëruar...


BALADË PËR KRUSHËN E MADHE

Në fronin që me gjak e mbrojte ndër shekuj
Sot qëndron krenare mbretëreshë e plleshmërisë

Në ty gjithçka si ti është e madhe!

Ti dhe lindjet i ke të mëdha
Lindjet si Ukshin Hoti me shokë...

Sa fushat me të mbjella – ke tokat mbushur varre
Sa punëtorë në pranverë – ke shtëpi me jetima
Sa dasma me tupana – aq edhe shamizeza ke ...

Në ty gjithçka si të ishte e madhe!

Drini plak ta njom buzën e shkrumbuar
Nga baroti i luftës
Ta pashit zjarrin që ta djeg plagën e luftës...


Pas çdo acari në ty kthehet pranvera
Hapen varre të reja
Ngacmohen plagët e vjetra
E ti nuk mposhtesh
Ti përsëri blerohesh
Ti përsëri gjallërohesh...

Në ty gjithçka si të ishte e madhe!


QETËSI

Ti më erdhe qetësisht
Pa e trembur heshtjen e gjatë

Ishe ëndrra ime e bukur
Që vetëm një herë e kam parë

Pastaj ëndërra mbaroi si mehuri
Unë u zgjova nga letargjitë

Ti ike ashtu sikur edhe erdhe
Qetazi pa trazuar asnjeri

Pa bërë zhurmë pa e trembur heshtjen
Gjithçka kujtimin dhe mallin ma le
E shpresën se një ditë do kthehesh sërish...



Blerta Xheladin Nalli u lind më 01.04.1986 në Krushë të Madhe të Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore dhe të mesmen i përfundoi në Krushë të Madhe, tani është studente në vitin e tretë në Fakultetin e Arteve, dega Dramaturgji.
Ka botuar përmbledhje me poezi “Dhunimi i fjalës”.



Hasan KRASNIQI

Tri poezi

EMRI YNË

Nëpër furtuna u kacafyte
Stinët përsëri të ngjallën
Për ta shenjëzuar ditën e re...

Për ty duhet kënduar
Në brendinë tënde gjaku vlon
Etërit tanë i kujton...

Qëndrove në të gjitha kohët
Edhe kur të ndoqën natën
E ti u ngrite si një kullë e re...

Pamjen nuk e ndryshove
Edhe kur ndërroheshin perandorët
E ti e theje heshtjen
Për ta rrëfyer të djeshmen dhe të sotmen...

Emri ynë
Si dielli rreze lëshon...


FJALA JONË

E ruajtur në kulla
E lindur në horizont
E përhapur...

Djajve ua humbe bukurinë
Të gëdhendur në majë thike...

Je e vetmja ngjyrë
Që s’ke humbur shkëlqimin
Përballë dhembjes...


URA E SHENJTE

Shkëmb që s’u përkule
Të jetosh në dashuri

Në betejën tënde
Zonja i buzëqeshë vdekjes

Gëzimi i madh i jetës
Rrugët lidhi për fitore

Për ty u thurrën këngë legjenda
Të fjetura në gurë... 



	Hasan KRASNIQI, (1960) u lind në katundin Ratkoc të komunës së Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, të mesmen në Rahovec, ndërsa Fakultetin Filozofik, Dega e Letërsisë dhe e Gjuhës Shqipe, në Prishtinë.
	Punon në gjimnazin “Xhelal Hajda – Toni” në Rahovec si profesor i gjuhës dhe i letërsisë shqipe. 
	Shkruan kryesisht poezi. Deri më tash ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Vrasja e përkohësisë” dhe ka në botim përmbledhjen e dytë që pret ditën e botmit.


Fahredin SHEHU – DADUSHI

Tri poezi


BARRË

Me vite ushtroja kurtoazinë
Dhe çdoherë dilte dikush që dyshonte
Dhe puthja çdo krijesë perendie
Më akuzuan për burrë efemerë...

Kaluan vitet në artikulim të dëshirave të tyre
Dola simbol i marrëzisë dhe përbuzjes së tyre

E hapa sythin e njomë parfumin ta avulloj
Ata i mbushën mushkëritë dhe lëpinë petalet
I thanë ato në kuti xhami i ruajnë por
Pa kujtimin për mua...

Të ujita qiejtë oscilonin rreth qenies sime
Dhe ata erdhën ta trazojnë harmoninë kosmike
Duke kërkuar rregullësinë fiktive

Shanin qenien time dhe ballin pështynin
Sikur të isha njeri bote të tyre...

Mbaj peshën e trupit si barrë
Foshnje cinostike mes dy sysh
S’më puth ajo madhështorja Sophia
Nusja me vello pezhishkë perlesh
Dhe shputa amberi gjurmë duke lënë
Vula në zemrat e njoma t’rubinta
E shpërlarë me ujërat e qiejve
Me Levantë, Sherbele, Rozmari
Gjethe nane të tretur dhe
Balsame plagët t’i shërojnë
Nga dhemja empatike për Sapiensin
E tërbuar kot...

Mes dy mrekullish shtatore dashurie
Ku dhembja me puthje pushon
Me gjuhë lëpin urratat e lashta
Si luani shëron varrën
Salivën në diell duke e pjekur dhe
Hënën nën sqetull mban talisman
Lufton xegrrin e urrejtjes zinxhir
Jam ende këtu dhe pres ftesën tënde 
Pres!


SECILIT

Në qiell ka mjaft hapësirë
Për secilin yll të bëjë dritë

Në tokë ka mjaft vend
Për secilin bark ta ushqej

Në zemrën time ka mjaft kohë
Dashurinë për t’ia falur secilit



TRËNDAFILAT E BARDHË

Hape gjoksin tim
Në do ta shohish 
Vrushkullin e lumit parajsor
Në shtrat tek kullohet
Ku trëndafilat e bardhë notojnë...


Fahredin SHEHU– Dadushi (1972) u lind  në Rahovec.
Është autor i përmbledhjes poetike “Nun” dhe i një libri me proza poetike “Shumësi e padukshme”, romanin “Nektarina”, si dhe përmmbledhje me tregime “Elemental” .
Në proces botimi ka edhe përmbledhje me poezi “Bëhet”.  


Besa HOXHA

Tri poezi


FURTUNË JETE

Ha misin e kokës së një kafshe
Sa pak që ka...

E truri i njeriut peshon më tepër

Pse i akuzojnë kanibalistët
Kur kanë qenë më të kuryer


PËRJETËSI


Në vallen e vdekjes
Kërkoj përjetësinë

Korbat ëndërrojnë botën përrallore
Veshin fustanin e magjisë
Në shekullin tjetër

Me llambën e aladinit
Pushoj pavdekësinë

Dielli është larg
E sa afër shpirtit


JETA

Ngatërruar në të kaluarën
Mësoj hapat e ardhmërisë

Rrëzimet shkaktojnë plagë

Dëshirat ecin përpara
Ëndrrat thurin jetën
Mbesim ku jemi

Loti i tim biri
Zgjon unin në mua

Jeta është para tij



Besa Hoxha – Beqiri u lind në Shkup, në vitin 1968.Kka mbaruar gjimnazin në Shkup. Ka studiuar letërsinë shqipe në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Në vitin 1995 ka magjistruar në shkencat filologjike.
Gjatë periudhës 1994-1998, ka punuar në shkollën fillore “Elena Gjika” në Prishtinë. Që nga viti 1998, punon në Organizatën për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim në Evropë.
Ka botuar përmbledhje me poezi “Eshtrat e ringjalljes”. 


Bedri DULA

Tri poeyi

BOTA E HIJEVE

Nga fundi i botës së ferrit
Dëgjoj klithmat e zërit mekur
Që nga thellësia e shpirtit rrjedhin lot
Si një përrua i fshehur prapa gjetheve të malit
Të rritur në shtratin e lisave t’përdhosur
E përsëri  qielli im laget nga një rigë lotësh
Në mallkimin e hijeve përbindëse
Sërish bota e engjijve mbytet...
Lulet po zbehen në kopshtin e ngurosur
Dielli përsëri e kafshuan re të zeza
Hijet prapë ma burgosën lulen e jetës
Në pusin e mbeturinave vriten engjujt
Bota sërish trazohet nga hija e maskave
Shpirti më thotë se duhet të qëndroj
Për ta mbajtur barazpeshën e kohës
Duhet ecur edhe atëherë kur vdekja kërcnon
Palcën e trurit tim e përbijnë maskat
Në kopshtin e zogjve të shpresës së re
Bota e hijeve thithin lotin e foshnjeve...


UDHËTIM ME PËLLUMBIN

Fluturonim nëpër terrin e pafund
Si dy hije të panjohura në kosmos
Në një kornizë ku shpirti digjet
Si një letër e pashkruar...

Shikimi lexonte ndjenjat satanike
Mbi flatrat e pëllumbit të heshtur
Një dritë e vetme shponte terrin
E qetësia e natës verbonte ndjenjat e mia
Rrënonte kështjellën e zemrës plot epshe
Si dikur kur hëna këndonte mbi lumë
E në heshtjen e natës mbyten ëndrrat
Pëllumbi përplaste krahët mbi retë
Që dridheshin si gjethet e blirit në erë...

Nuk heshta, por as nuk i dhurova atë aromë
Nga trëndafili i këputur në kopshtin e shpirtit
E pëllumbi fluturonte me prush nën krah
Për t’ma kujtuar këngën e hënës në natën pa gjumë
E besën e Konstandinit të tretur nën varr...

Ndoshta nesër përsëri në kopshtin tim
Ai pëllumb do ngre folenë
Në udhëtimin e pafund deri në parajs....


BRRAKTISJA E ENGJUJVE

Shpirti më plasi nga mallkimi 
E pezmi i vdekjes priste murimin tim për së gjalli
Trupi rënkonte mbi qepallat e syrit tim
I braktisa engjujt dhe ika në pakthim
Por trokitjen e zemrës aty e lash...
Engjujt mbetën si statuja në heshtje
Të ulur në shpinorin e hënës
E qanin për orën e tyre të fundit
Ngase ëndrrat prehen mbi qepallat e kohës...
Unë ika diku larg si pikat e shiut
Që bien mbi gjethet e luleve kur përtrihen në pranverë
Shushurova si ujrat dhe u ndala kur i pashë
Sytë m’u trembën si të rrahur nga flaka e dritës
Do ta shofin vetëm errësirën si nata polare
Kur porta e zemrës është e hapur
Drita vjen e të njeh me agun e shpirtit
Pse oj botë pa ndjenja më ndan kaq keq
Nga engjujt që si drita e syve i dua për jetë....

Bedri DULA, U lind më 25.02.1963 në katundin Palluzhë, komuna e Rahovecit. Studimet e larta, dega Filosofi – Sociologji, i kreu në Universitetin e Prishtinës.
Ka botuar këto vepra: “Lulëkuqet në gurë”,”Terri feston” dramën – “Lulet që nuk vyshken”, pastaj “Dashuria e Luftës”, “As mbi dhe as nën dhe”, “Mallkimi i Herminës” dhe “Dhembja e dashurisë”			
L Y P Ë S I T *)

Nuk e di se nga erdhën, as  kush i solli, me çfarë erdhën e kush ishin?
Vetëm e di se ishin ditët e para të pranverës, të mërzitshme dhe me shi, kur ata u shfaqën papritur, së bashku me lulet e para të pranverës, në qyetin tonë të vogël.
Në fillim, të gjithëve u binin në sy, vëmendjen ua tërhiqnin rrobat e tyre të vjetra e tërë arna, por shumë shpejt u mësuam me ta, siç u mësuan edhe ata me qytetin tonë, u bënë pjesë e realitetit të përditshëm, e më vonë pjesë e pandashme e tablosë së qytetit tonë.
Dukeshin të vegjël dhe të pafuqishëm përballë botës së vrazhdë e valëve të tërbuara të jetës, që i kishin hedhur herë andej e herë këndej, pa patur mëshirë aspak, derisa i kishin hedhur në krahët e qytetit tonë që po i priste i habitur. Nuk ishin lypsit e parë të qytetit, por ajo çka i bënte të çuditshëm, ishte mosha e tyre, ishin të dytë të vegjë, jo më shumë se nëntë vjeç. Ishin të vetëm në këtë botë, prindërit iu kishin vrarë në luftë, morën rrugën e botës, duke zgjatur duart e tyre të vockëla për lëmoshë, për një kothere bukë të thatë, për ta mundur urinë, për të gjetur një strehë që të mbroheshin nga shiu e nga të ftohtit e pranverës, e cila me gjithë ardhjen e saj të bujshme, plot gjelbërim, ende ishte e freskët.
 Streha e tyre, tani ishte një kasolle, gjysëm – rrënojë, në periferi të qytetit, e braktisur që moti.
Shumë shpejt u bënë pjesë e pandarë e qytetit, bridhnin rrugëve ditë e natë, duke luftuar me urinë, të ftohtit, qentë endacakë, që nuk ishin të pakët, e duke duruar talljet dhe sharjet e njerëzve të këqinjë e të pashpirt. A thua a mbeti edhe dikush në këtë botë pa u ngritur kundër këtyre vocërrakëve të pafajshëm?
	Tërë ditën shtrinin duart e tyre të vockëla dhe me centët e pakët që merrnin, në mbrëmje blinin një bukë dhe drejtoheshin për në rrënojën e braktisur, ku i kalonin netët e gjata të fëmijërisë së tyre të zymtë. Një zjarr i ndezur në mes të dhomës në një kovë teneqeje, ndërsa në mur lëviznin hijet e katër duarve të vockëla, që ngroheshin sipër atij zjarri të varfër, e tregonin shenja të vetme gjallërie në atë rrënojë të braktisur prej kohësh.
	Shpeshherë i bëja pyetje vetes: pse në botë ka njerëz që vuajnë e vdesin për një kothere bukë e ca të tjerë nuk dinë ku t’i shpenzojnë paratë? Pse? Pse duhet të vuajnë këta fëmijë të pafajshëm? Ç’faj kanë ata? Ç’kanë bërë vallë që bota po i dënon kështu? Dhe, gjithmon vargu i pikëpyetjeve zgjatej më shumë, e numri i lypsëve e i njerëzve që vuajnë në këtë botë, shtrihet gjithnjë e më tepër. A thua kush ka faj?
	Dhe faji gjithnjë mbetet jetim, ndërsa jetimët tanë, tanimë kështu i quanin, kishin bërë emër e nam në qytet, tërë verën e kaluan duke bredhur rrugëve e duke zgjatur duart për lëmoshë, ndërsa në vete thurrnin ëndërra për të ardhmen, se si kur të rriteshin edhe pak, do të punonin shumë e shumë e do të bëheshin të pasur, të gjithë varfanjakët e botës do t’iblidhnin në një vend e do t’u jepnin për të ngrënë e për tëpirë, do t’ua plotësonin të gjitha dëshirat, e të vuajturve do t’ua shërronin plagët, askush në këtë botë nuk do të mbetej i urritur e i pikëlluar, të gjithë do të ishin të lumbur.
	Por, ëndrrat ishin ëndrra, ndërsa mbrëmja afrohej, ata duhet të ktheheshin në strehën e tyre, i ktheheshin realitetit, ndërsa ëndrra e tyre mbetej të realizohej ndonjë ditë tjetër. Kështu, ditët shkonin e shpresa i mbante gjallë e u jepte forcë dy lypësve të qytetit tonë.
	Ditët e ngrohta të verës shkuan shpejt, e vjeshta paralajmëronte ardhjen e dimrit. Me shiun dhe erërat e saja të tërbuara, rrënoi tërësisht strehinën e lypësve – jetim, mbetën përsëri në rrugë. Por, rruga ishte e ftohtë, e jeta e pamëshirshme me ta, dukej se fati i kishte braktisur.
	Një mëngjes me trastat e tyre në krahë, lanë prapa shtëpitë, rrugët, gjithë qytetin, ecnin ngadalë sikur donin të çmalleshin me qytetin tonë, që i ofroi strehë vetëm për ca muaj. Përsëri ishin në rrugë të madhe, dukej se ishin lodhur duke e pritur fatin e tani ishin nisur ta kërkojnë atë nëpër botë.
	Të vetëm morrën rrugët e botës së madhe e të vrazhdë për të gjetur një strehë më të mirë.
	Vitet shkonin një nga një, ndërsa unë kot prisja që ata të ktheheshin, ata nuk arrinin. Shpresoj që kudo që të jenë në këtë botë të madhe, t’u jenë plotësuar dëshirat, mjaft vuajtën në këtë jetë.						
“Albatrosi”
*) Ftohet autori të vërtetoj autorësin.

Bajram KRYEZIU

Tri poezi

PRITJA E GJATË

Po të mbetesh i varur
Në pritje të gjatë
Lëmoshë mos kërko për jetë
Po ta caktonin orën
Kohën mos e mat me cak
Se mund të të të bie durimi...


KAM MALL

Unë i kam të gjitha mbulesat
Sinonimet e tua të historisë
E di unë atje ku je e ku s’je
Kam mall ta ruaj fjalën si magjinë...

Unë i kam të gjitha harresat
Emocionet tua sipër zemrës
Ku do të ndez një varg
Kam dashurinë ta tregoj  mendjen...

Unë i kam të gjitha dëshirat
Peripecitë tua të mahnitura
Me oazën i magjepsur rrethuar
Dashurinë ta shfaq nga emocionet...

Unë i kam të gjitha përshtypjet
Pyetjet tua në formë rrethi
Më duhet ta këputi një fije floku
Ta marr foton e ta puth forcën...


MË LEXO

Në çoftë se ke kohë
Ma lexo poezinë
Sa i dashur jam...

Në çoftë se ke dhembje
Mbahu më mirë për toke
Se i mallngjyeshëm bëhem...

Nëçoftëse ke mëshirë
Në sprova të jetës mos u dorëzo 
Se i emancipuar ndjehem...

Në çoftë se ke fjalë
Mos i boto emocionet
Se i këndëshëm është rreziku...

Bajram  KRYEZIU (1964) u lind  në katundin Reti, komuna e Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, të mesmen në Prizren e Gjakovë, ndërsa SHLP-në, drejtimin e BAT-it, në Prishtinë. 
Bajram  KRYEZIU punon si arsimtar i ciklit të lartë pranë   SHF “Lidhja e Prizrenit” Apterushë dhe në SHF “Haki Stërmilli” të Zoqishtit.
	Ka të përgatitur për botim përmbledhjen me poezi “Evoluim kohe”, e cila pret dritën e botimit.

Xheladin Hamza 

Tri poezi

AKROSTIK
(Xhedet Bajrajt)

Xhamia minare për ezan ka, 
E zëri shpërndahet në tokë e qiell
Valëvitet e vërshon në horizonte të pashpërthyera
Deti Mesdhe, ndahet në dysh
E Oqeani Meksikën përshëndet
Të lodhur lundrojnë të rënduar në mendime 
Brigjeve tejoqeanike shpërthejnë në vaj 
Arnat e leckosura i gjuajnë për dhe
Jargët buzëve u trashën
Ranishte në ranishte humbasin pa mbarim
Aroma aromën ngadalë, largon në perëndim...
Jeta pas prillit 1999, për Ty filloi në fillim
Përsëri të lindi edhe njëherë “NËNË PREJ GURI”
Ëndrra e keqe u fundos përjetësisht 
Rëra me shkumbë deti u mbulua 
Tani ndritë nga Meksika në Kosovë
Yll i rrallë, meteor i pashuar...



 BUZË DRINIT TË BARDHË

Në  flladin e mbrëmjes
Të pranverës së hershme
Buzë lumit Drinit të Bardhë
Zjarrin e zjarrtë shpirtëror
Nga buzët tua e kam shuar...

Nëpër damarët e gjakut
Thitha flakën e ndezur
Nga e cila digjemi edhe sot
Buzë lumit Drinit të Bardhë
Shpirti m’u tretë...


TË KËRKOJ


Të kërkoj
Mes yjeve
E burimeve të ëndrrave...


Të kërkoj
Në vetminë e mjegullës
Ehe në sytë e kalimtarëve...

Të kërkoj
Në syrin
Të cilin me lot e laga...

E di që kjo është
E kot
Por unë të kërkoj...


Xheladin HAMZA, u lind më 1952, në Rahovec. Ëështë i punësuar në Drejtorinë për Buxhet dhe Financa në Rahovec.
Poezitë e veta zakonisht i boton në faqet e internetit Shqiptaria dhe “Albashou”, ku është caktuar si moderator. 
Ka botuar përmbledhjen “Pse trëndafilat çelin”.


Miftar KRZEZIU

Tri poezi

DALLGËT

Dhe përplasen dallgët
Në detin e kujtimin tim

Më rrokë shqetësimi 
Një shqetësim i krisur kënge

Hapeni derën të hy dashuria
Për njerëzit për vetën dhe atdheun

Kënga letë mbetet 
E akorduar në tela jetë.



KOSOVË – DORUNTINË E SJELLUR

	Doruntinë!
	Buzë heshtjes e klithjes
	Ti nise rrugën e kthimit

	Buzë verbimit e magjisë
	Me kalorësin e ringjallur
	Shtegtoje nën gjuhën e mallit 
			të ndrydhur

	E rruga - zgjatej e stërzgjatej
	E agu - natej e stërnatej
	E fundi i furive asesi 
			s’matej

	Mbi supet tua të brishta
	Kur hëna shikonte habitur
	Duart tua bardhoshe
	Shtrëngonin besën e kalorësit 
			flokëshprishur

	Doruntinë!	
	Nëpër hapa trokëllimë
	Ti dhembshëm ndrydhje jehonën 
			e gjëmës

Tretur n’mugëtirën e vrukt 
	Ringjallje pulse drithëruese 
			t’shekujve

	Erdhe me dritën e përjetshme
	Para këmbëve tua dera hapur 
			t’fton

	Të gjitha rrugët e rruzullimit 
	Në fytyrën e hartës syri yt 
 			shejon 

	Më fal të lutem një përkdhelje me butësi
	Vetveten ta rinjoh deri në  T R I N I
	Përtej furive derdh dritën e mbledhur
	Ti Kosovë – Doruntinë e sjellur!	



CAKU

Dhe erdhi mesnata e kujtimeve
Në përshpëritjet e mia të gjata

Ja dhe rrugë labirinthesh
Dhe më pas caku i dëshiruar

Unë nuk ndalem 
Nëpër bredhje të mëdha njerëzish
Që e duan njeriun

Atje, në atë dritë të përthyer
Reflektimi i vështrimit të mekur
Në cakun e kërkuar udhëve

Mos u ndal njeri
Në këtë shtegtim të gjatë pritjeje.



Miftar KRYEZIU (1964), u lind  në katundin Xërxë. Tash punon si profesor në gjimnazim profesor “Xhelal Hajda – Toni” në Rahovec.	
Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi për të rritur “Shtegtim Kosove” dhe romanin nekrologji letrare “Një këngë lirie”.	


Bedri ZYBERAJ

Tri poezi

DIALOG I POLARIZUAR

Unë flas
Fjala ime dallgë që ecën ngadalë

Ti më përgjigjesh
Fjala jote gjarpër që helmon

Unë thërras
Fjala ime gur në mur

Ti më përgjigjesh
Fjala jote tërmet që s’pyet

Unë këndoj
Kënga shteg i ardhmërisë

Ti çirresh
Klithma ushtrimë shurdhuese

Dëshira rrufe shkatërruese


PARADOKSE

Fjalës kur i bien dhëmbët
Është si bari i thatë

Gjuhës kur i thyhen eshtrat
Shndërrohen në gjarpër

Njeriu kur shkulet nga toka
Është një lis i prerë

Ditës kur i humb dielli
Shndërrohet në natë të pafund
Pa ag dhe shije kurrë...


NË SYTË E TU

Në sytë e tu lexoj jetën time

Në sytë e tu
Notojnë mendimet e mia

Nganjëherë vdekja është jetë
Nganjëherë jeta është vdekja

Unë nuk di në cilën kohë jetoj.


Bedri ZYBERAJ, lindi më 06.05.1963 në fshatin Drenoc, komuna e Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, ndërsa të mesmen në Rahovec. Studioi në letërsinë dhe gjuhën shqipe në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Prishtinës, ku  ndoq edhe studimet pasuniversitare.
Bedri Zyberaj, shkruan poezi, publicistikë dhe kritikë letrare.
Ka botuar vëllimin poetik “Dromca vitesh”.


Milazim BAJRAJ

Tri poezi


E DI PSE

Kur miqtë më shajnë
E armiqtë më lavdërojnë,
Atëherë gëzohem, e di pse?!


NESËR

Ndoshta
Sorrat dhe korbat prapë
Ëndërrojnë vallëzimin...

Ndoshta
Kur terri me dritën të ndahen
Do t’u pëlqejë më tepër të vallëzojnë...

Ata që dinë
Të lërojnë arën,
Nëse cofin sorrat dhe korbat
I pret një betejë e re...


DASHURIA IME
(Fëmijëve të mi)

Unë kam gjashtë dhimbje
Gjashtë këngë
Gjashtë shpresa
Gjashtë yje
Gjashtë shtëpi
Gjashtë valle
Gjashtë shpirtëra
Gjashtë dasma
Gjashtë përkushtime
Gjashtë dashuri
Gjashtë ëndërra...

Dikur më prishnin gjumin
E sot më lënë pa të... 

Milazim Bajraj (1960) u lind në katundin Kaznik të Rahovecit.
Punon si profesor i gjuhës dhe i letërsis shqipe në gjimnazin “Xhelal Hajda – Toni” në Rahovec.
Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Rojet e tokës”, poemën “Dëshmorët nuk vdesin” dhe përmbledhjen tjetër me poezi “Klithmë e heshtjes”.



Agim METBLA
Të këqijat në Kosovë, janë grumbulluar tamam si një deponi e madhe mbeturinash, ndërsa në anën tjetër për këtë heshtin: edhe lapsi, edhe kamera edhe fjalët, e çka është edhe më e keqja, për këtë heshtin edhe pushtetarët vendorë dhe ata ndërkombëtarë!
			***
Përderisa deputetët në parlament, përdorin aq shumë zhargone e fjalë fyese, për aq kohë nuk do të jetë parlament, por cirk!
			***
Edhe ndërkombëtarët edhe organet vendore, punojnë për Kosovën, por pa urat e komunikimit!
			***
	Nuk ka vrasje më të ulët, sesa vrasja për qëllime politike!
				***
	Me politikanëe e lindur nga martesa “Vllazërim-Bashkim”, duhet pasur kujdes, mu sikur me me shenjën pikëçuditëse në komunikacionin rrugor!
			***
Ecje e vazhdueshme me zigzage, ta mvesh epitetin e njeriut të dehur, apo të sëmrë!
				***
TMK-ja është avansuar tash bukur shumë - ka fituar edhe një bandë - bandën muzikore!
			***
Syzet janë mjet optik, mashtrues, për atë edhe i bajnë shumica e politikanëve!
			***
Për në gjysmë të rrugës,  askush nuk do të të pengojë!
			***
Çelësi i të gjitha mossukseseve, është hamendja!
			***
Tregu nuk i njeh vlerat e tjera, pos ato që i servohen!	

Hazir LUTA

Tri poezi

MBI JETËVDEKJEN

Në prag të muzgut
E dua agun
Në prag të agut
E dua muzgun

Në prag të vdekjes 
E dua jetën
Në prag të jetës
E dua vdekjen

Andej nuk dua
Këndej i trëmbem jetës
Më gjeni një vend
Diku mes jetëvdekjes...

UNË PËR SHEKUJT
SHEKUJT PËR MUA

Le të trandet deti
Dallgët lozonjare le të bëhen
Unë shkëmb buzë detit
Do të bëhem
Furtunës së dallgëve
Do t’u përballoj
Fjalën ndër shekuj ta them
Shekujt le të flasin për mua...


NGA MALLI

Kandil i pashuar
Shpirtit dritë do t’i fal
Lumturinë do ta sjell nga qielli
Ballëhapur
Dua ta shoh përherë...

Ujëvarë e pashterrur
Mbi gjoksin tënd të harlisur
Në rrjedhje
Etjen buzët do ta shuajnë
Jeta do të ketë kuptim...

Hazir LUTA (1980) u lind në katundin Malësi e Vogël të Kmunës së Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, gjimnazin matematiko-natyror në Ratkoc të Rahovecit.
Tash është student në Fakultetin e Filologjisë, dega Gjuhë dhe Letërsi shqipe, pranë Universitetit të Prishtinës. Me shkrime ka filluar të merret qysh herët. Deri më tash ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Jeta është dashuri” dhe “Shtegëtim në buzëqeshje”.


Imret RESHITI

Tri poezi

PESHA E AJRIT

Ajrin e ka dehur
Bishti i thënieve të ditës
Mendimet e shtresuara në kob
Deri vonë mesnatës
Për  t’i helmuar nesër
Mushkëritë e atyre që frymonin
Pa hile 
Atyre që botën 
Shihnin kaltër...


ALBUMI

Gjuajta shigjetat
E syve të mi
Albumit tej për tej i bie
Përpiqem t’ua vjelë
Buzëqeshjen fotografive
Çastet e asaj kohe të shkuar
Gëzimin e atyre ditëve
Që më pret gaditu
Të shtegtojmë bashkë
Nëpër të nesërmen
E shkëlqimit...


SI PRITET NDRYSHE

Te vendi i pikëpjekjeve
Nëse vëren barin përkulur
Dije se bëra një copë pritje
Ti e di se vetëm bari
Është më i butë se pritja...

Nëse vëren ndonjë tufë
Lule të lagura
Dije se vesa nuk i ka prekur
Sytë e mi i kanë pikëluar
Të prita siç pritet
Pritja m’u bë këngë e vaj
Si pritet ndryshe?


Ymret RESHITI (1971) u lind në katundin Krushë e Madhe të Rahovecit.
	Ka të kryer fakultetin juridik dhe punon si këshilltar i kryeshefit të Ekzekutivit në komunën e Rahovecit.
	Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi „Hartat postmoderne“ dhe ka në dorëshkrim një përmbledhjen tjetër me poezi.


Kujtim S. GASHI

Ttri poezi

STUDIM

Ndrydhshëm kapen gjërat
Përzierje portretesh
Bisht hardhucash
Ca studim
Dhe një fund i varfër
Më pastaj

Koklavitje pasqyrash
Radhitje satanësh
Ca studim
Dhe pak dhembje koke

Dhe një fund i vetmuar
Më pastaj...


BURIM KALTËRSIE

Shpejtësi hapash dalloheshin
As hije nuk shihej
Prapa shpinës sime
Një breng
Vriste tjetrën
Harxhohej
Kohë gazërash...


BRITMAT E VERBUARA

Damar gjaku në oqean rrjedhte
Frymëmarrje e plagosur flinte
Prapa shpirtit të butë në egërsi
Bashkë me këngën e dëshiruar
Që s’dëgjohej si hakmarrje fundi...

Shkretëtirë e trazuar pushonte
Larg fushëbetejës dështuese
Në gjysmë të rrugës së vrarë

As atëherë as tash krenar...	


Kujtim S. Gashi (1975) u lind në katundin Nagavc të Rahovecit.
Punon në TV Prizreni në këndëvështrimin e kulturës.
Kujtim S. Gashi ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Luhatje vargjesh dhe dashuri”,  ndërsa dritën e botimit pritet ta shoh edhe përmbledhja e dytë me titull “Një kujtesë e mykur, shante shekullin”.


Labinot KRASNIQI

Dy pezi

Postmortum

(MBI)JETESA

Molisje.
Rrobat sikur më grisen
Këmisha ka filluar të mos ma zë trupin,
Ironi në vete.

Ora vërtitet në mua
Lulet qajnë e dridhen
Dikush përlot kohën
Yjet tkurren n‘gjithësi.

I hap furishëm gishtat
I mbledhë fort
Bëj grusht.
Pastaj...


P R I T J E 

Liri!
Ti ec mbi njomësinë time
Duke ndërtuar harta që t’mbulosh
Fytyrën time?!

Hej, gufet e gjakut
Po thërrasin egër
Ta shqyejnë pëlhurën
Që m’është shtrirë
Mbi fytyrë...



Agim METBALA
Nëse ne vetë nuk i pranojmë vlerat e Luftës Çlirimtare të Kosovës, nuk di si do t’i pranojnë ndërkombëtarët!
			***
Prapanica dhe fytyra e karieristit, janë identike - nuk kanë dert se zhlyhen!
			***
Rrymë me reduktime, ujë me reduktime, lojërat me fat në shtime… -kohë ideale për shumëzimin e matrapazëve!
			***
Arma e cila nuk është në kontrollin e shtetit, shitet shumë lirë, ndërsa  kushton shumë jetëra!
			***
Për mossukseset në politikë, arsyetimet janë të pajustifikueshme!
			***
Ngritja politike mbrenda natës, është si rrezitja mbrenda ditës -medoemos rrjepet lëkura!
			***
Si ecin rrjedhat në Kosovë, të vetmit azilkërkues, do të jenë intelektualë me vlera profesionale dhe kombëtare!
			***
Ata që Zotin e kërkojnë vetëm në rrezik, vazhdimisht do të ndeshen me djallin!
			***
Propagandimi i ideve pozitive, është detyrë e shenjtë e intelektualit!
			***
Gati secili politikan i mban dy lloje të zyzeve, për shkurtpamësi dhe largpamësi, për të mos parë asgjë!
			***
Disa nga liderët tanë politik, u ka rënë sëmundja e Parkinsonit, nga grushtimet e mëparshme!


Mezahir HAXHIJAHA
Dy poezi

KUR SHKRUAJ

Kur shkruaj
Nuk ka as këngë as tingëllimë këmbane
E as thierrje myezini
Vetëm drithmë e pëshpëritje
Të flakëruar të qiririt
Ah, sikur të kisha mundur
Zemrat e kësaj toke t’i zgjoja
Si lule pranvere t’i grishja
Mbase thellë m’i kanë hapur plagët
Të një kohe të shkuar...

Ah, sikur të kisha mundur
Brigjeve të kohëve, ëndrrave dje njerëzve
T’u ndizja dritat nga të gjitha anët
Të shkepi dashuri
Fjalë që shërojnë plagë shpirti
Fjalë e sotme të jetë gur e së djeshmes
Kjo fjalë, melodi e këputur plaga ime
Herë ilaç që më shërron
E herë flakë që më përvëlon
Sa rrugë e shkurtër, sa rrugë e gjatë deri te ti.

Mëngjesi im është diell i dytë
Dita ime flakë e syve të tu
Mbrëmja ime zjarr i  trupit tënd
Nata ime, ylber i pafund në shpresën e varur...

Asgjë nuk është e imja
As mëngjesi, as dita, as mbrëmja, as nata
Pa të parë po nisem
Kredhur në terrin e kësaj nate
I tronditur marrëzisht
Brigjeve të shembura të dhembjes...
Kohës ia mora guximin kah rrezet e fshehura
Sytë më gënjejnë në lodhjen time
E shaloj shpresën
Përmallimi rigon nëpër syrin tim
Për shtigje udhëtimi...

Kur shkruaj
Nuk ka as natë
As mëngjes
Vetëm drithmë
E përshpëritje të flakëruara qiriri, 
Kur zemra rrah
E dielli perëndon
          Atëherë një mall për të pamërishmen më mbërthen...


U LODHA

U lodha së prituri
Në rrugicën e zemrave të thyera
Çdo natë, duke pastruar me lot
Këpucët e mia me baltë të lyera...

U lodha së dëgjuari veç gënjeshtra
E fjalë pa vlerë
Ç’të pres kot
Kur e di që për mua s’hapet asnjë derë?

U lodha duke iu ankuar miqve
Juve që më dëgjoni në heshtje
U lodha së shikuari fytyrat
Që s’e kanë parë asnjë buzëqeshje...

U lodha se shkruari poezitë
Mbi kurrizin e territ të natës
U lodha duke shkruar
Aty mbi prushin e kuq të vatrës...

U lodha
Nga telefonatat anonime
Nga fytyra që andej fshihen
U lodha duke folur me veten time
Duke folur derisa gjuha mpihet...

U lodha së shkruari poezitë
Mbi fletët e çjerra, të grisura
U lodha nga zënkat, meritë
U lodha së jetuari n’ëndrrat e krisura...

U lodha duke pritur dashuritë e panisura...



Agim METBALA

Ttri poezi

E C J E 

Zigzaget, zigzaget –
Rrugët zigzage
Rrugicat zigzage
Bisedat zigzage...

Zigzaget, zigzaget –
Treni rrëshqet zigzag
Festivalet zigzage
Edhe WC-të duhet kërkuar
Në zigzage...

Definitivisht kam vendosur
Të kërkoj rrugë pa zigzage
Edhe me kusht ta thej kafkën 
Në çdo zigzage...



QYTETIT TIM

(Variant)

Në çastin kur i hapa sytë
Qajta nga dashuria dhe gëzimi
Rrasat e çative ngulitur në kujtesë
Shtatit të Burimit
Mullinjtë e rreshtuar në harmoni
Edhe sot çakallat më zgjojnë nga harresa
Eca zbathur rrugëve të kalldërmta
Për ta prekur kullën e mahallës
Me frengjinjtë e zbrazta
Fshehurazi hypa në maje të Sahat Kullës
Për ta shtruar në shuplakë qytetin...

Qyteti im, unë u zbardha
Me dashurinë tënde fare s’u ngopa
E ti në metamorfozë
Ke marrë pamjen e beqarit...



DIKU NË MES

Rri në tavolinën e dytë
E zbraz kupën me gjithë dhembjen
E ditës së sotme
E kamarieri me buzëqeshje të ftohtë
Si dielli i dimrit
Në mënyrë gjeometrike
Në mua shton indisponimin...

Tavolina e parë
Një piktor e një shkrimtar
Njëri me ylber nën sqetull
E tjetri me diellin n’qepallë
Pëshpërisin me këngën e zogut
Trasojnë ardhmërinë
Për fëmijët tanë
Lakmia më përqafon...

Tavolina e tretë
Pesëmbëdhjetë a njëzet veta
Zgërdhihen, lidhin kontrata
Mbi shpinën e popullit
E shkronjat që moti
U kanë ikur
Përfqafohen me gjuhën plot therra
Hanë e pinë si hijena

Unë zbraz kupën me gjithë dhembjen
E ditës së sotme
Në mes të gjallëve
E të vdekurve...
1993







Agim METBALA (1953), u lind në Rahovec, tani punon si gjykatës i Gjykatës Komunale në Rahovec.
Krahas punëve në gjykatë, ai kryen edhe punët e  kryeredaktorit të revistës letrare për fëmijë „Filizat“ dhe të asaj  enigmatiko–zbavitëse, me po të njëjtin emër.
Është koautor i përmbledhjes për fëmijë „Si duket babi im“, i përmbledhjes me rrëfenja të shkurtëra për fëmijë - “Deti në shtëpi“, i përmbledhjes me vjersha, tregime dhe drama njëaktëshe për fëmijë „Grindja e fjalëve“, i përmbledhjes poetike për të rritur – „Kohë qirinjsh“, ka të përgatitur një libër me aforizma, por edhe  Leksikonin e krijuesve të komunës së Rahovecit dhe librin e dytë me vjersha e tregime për fëmijë „Pranvera në shkurt“, të përzgjedhur nga autorë që kanë botuar në revistën „Filizat“, pas çlirimit të Kosovës.

Dritan KËRÇAGU

(Tri poezi)

MAGJINATË E SHTHURUR

Prej tashmes e deri
Në të kaluarën
Prej Të kaluarës
E deri në të tashmen
Një urë kohe bëhet
E në mesin e tyre mblidhen varret
Fidanishte e bukur
Me erë helmesh
Fantazmë e imagjinatës së shthurur
Bëhet roja e varrezave...


PRANVERA E HARRUAR

Stinë e lyer me gjak
U zhduk si erë e fortë
Shkretëtira
Qëndroj gatitu 
I harruar nga puhia vandaliste
Përjetoj pranverën
E harruar që moti
Për të satën herë...


FOTOGRAFOJ ËNDRRËN

Natë e shurdhër
Terri deri në fyt
Zgjohem i frikësuar nga gjumi
I djersitur nga frika
E qetësoj zemrën
Duke e fotografuar ëndrrën
Në pëlhurë të zezë nate...



Dritan Kërçagu (1975) u lind në Rahovec. Është student i Fakultetit Filologjik dega e Letërsisë dhe e Gjuhës Shqipe në Universitetin e Prishtinës. 
Përmbledhja poetike “Drita që quhet sot”, pret ditën e botimit. 
Në dorëshkrim ka romanin “Rruga e kalldrëmtë”, novelën “Kampi Hope”, përmbledhjen me poezi “Epshi i ditës”, “Uji i shekujve të urisë” dhe “Bukuria e tharë nga harresa”.



Valbonë HOTI

(Dy poezi)

ECI...

Drejt të panjohurës eci
E heshtur
E thyer në shpirt
Me shpresë diku të arrij 

E pyes veten
Si të arrij deri atje
Me luftë, me paqe a dashuri
Jetën ta shpëtojë...


KUR T’MË KUJTOSH 

Kur të kujtohet emri im
Më thur ndonjë varg për dashuri

Kur të kujtohet emri im
Shikoje fotografinë e puthmi sytë

Kur të kujtohet emri im
Shfletoi vargjet e mia
Do të kuptosh se ku fshehet dashuria...


Valbonë Mustafë HOTI, u lind më 30.07.1986 në fshatin Ratkoc – Anadrini të Rahovecit, ku e kreu edhe shkollën fillore, ndërsa tash vijon mësimet në gjimnazin “Xhelal Hajda – TONI” në Rahovec.
Ka të botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Vjeshtë zemre”




Milazim HOTI

(Dy poezi)

(MOS)KUPTIMI

Fjalët i tretë era
Erën e merr dita
Ditën e merr nata
Natë e ditë i merr java

Javë-javë bëhet muaji
Muaji muajin e lë pas
Dhe ne bëjmë një vit...

Viti e merr tjetrin
Unë tjetër pas teje s’kam
S’kam kohë të pres
Një ditë
Një javë
Një muaj
Një vit
Kam dro se pritja
Më bëhet ves
Derisa të vdes...


LIRINË KUJDES

Mos ma përbuzni tokën
Frymën tuaj
Se çdo luftë pjell
Gëzim e vaji...

Ju që qani
E ju që qeshni
Lirinë kujdes ma keni...



Milazim HOTI (1983) u lind në katundin Ratkoc – Anadrini të Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, ndërsa tash vijon mësimet në gjimnazin “Xhelal Hajda – TONI”, paralelja e ndarë në Ratkoc.
Ka botuar përmbledhjen me poezi “Heshtja e luleve”.



Besmira BYTYÇIi

(Tri poezi)

SHKENCORE

Bota me rrota
Njërëzit robota
Fjalët e kota
Laboratore të dashurisë
Lumenjtë me hi
Digjen e piqen
Mendjet njerëzore
Në ekspertimente shkencore...

DYLUFTIM

Buzëqeshjet u veniten
Loti u ndie...

Bukuria u zhduk
Me shëmtinë në shesh
Jeta kundër vdekjes
Vdekja me jetën...

I vdekuri kundër të gjallit
I gjalli me të vdekurin...

Unë kundër vetmisë
Vetmia me mua...


KUR

Kur vdes lulja
Ç’të duhet uji...

Kur vdes bukuria
Ç’të duhet hijeshia...

Kur vdes aroma
Q’të duhet kutërbimi...

Ç’të duhen të tjerat
Kur dashuria varroset...



Besmire BYTYQI (1991), u lind në katundin  Apterushë të Rahovecit. Tash është nxënëse e klasës së VIII në shkollën fillore “Isa Boletini” në Rahovec, ku edhe jeton.

Përndryshe mirret me poezi dhe shkruan vjershat për fëmijë, ka në dorëshkrim pëmbledhjen me poezi “Nyjet zgjidhen”.



Fitore METBALA

K Ë T U

Këtu edhe ajri
Duket më i freskët,
Natyra është më magjepsëse,
Qielli është më i kaltërt,
Dita është më e begatshme,
Nata është më e imagjinueshme,
Gjumi është më ëndërrimtar,
Zgjimi është më i ndershëm,
Kënga është më ritmike,
Me traditë më të pastër...

Dhe, a e dini pse?
Kjo është vendlindja ime!





HUMORESKA
E pyet drenicasi rahovecianin:
- Allahile a po pini ende raki? 

- E kemi ralluar pak - një natë po, një natë po!
	***
Bisedojnë dy maturantë:
- A kalove në provimin pranues?
- Jo pasha t’madhin Zot, katërdhjetë poena i pata e rash për pesë poena!
- Po ti?
- Unë kalova me pesë poena!
- Si bre me pesë, ku bën me pesë?
- Bën, bën! Pushka M-45, plus 5 (pesë) poena dhe kështu e dhash provimin pranues!
			***
- Qysh i keni punët ju në pylltari? – e pyet shoku pylltarin.
- Betë qe besa, pse a mundet dikush me t’i numëruar drurët në 
mal a!
			***
E pyet një ish - nxënës biznismen i madh, mësuesin e vet:
	- Pash nderën mësues, si i ke punët?
- Unë po flej qetë! - i përgjigjet mësuesi
			***
- Mos po merni, bre, pak si shumë nga pacientët? – e pyet shoku mjekun.
- Nuk po t’marr vesh asgjë, sepse ne në mjekësi nuk kemi mësuar për ndajfoljet!
			***
Një gazetar i huaj e pyet qytetarin gjatë votimit:
- Si do të votoni ju kosovarët?
- Njëri kundër tjetrit! - i përgjigjet qytetari!


P A S TH Ë N I E

	“Në emër të fjalës së gdhendur e të qëndisur!”
	Lexues i nderuar!

	Libri panoramik “Jehonë Anadrinie” është një simbiozë shkrimesh në periudha të ndryshme kohore, të lëruara nga krijuesit anadrinas. Brenda faqëve të këtij libri, është bërë një përzgjedhje e kujdesshme, mbase, pse jo edhe profesionale, si në kontekstin artistik të krijuesëve, gjithashtu edhe në atë gjeografiko-gjithpërfshirës-anadrinas të tyre.
	Kur kemi parasysh këto relevanca, e kam fjalën, se brenda vëllimit të këtij libri (siç e quajtëm panoramik), përzgjedhësi (z. Agim Metbala), i jep një rëndësi të duhur përfshirjes së zhanrëve të ndryshme letrare në kontekstin artistik, duke pasur gjithsesi parasysh hapjen e një “rrjete”, që zë fill nga një pikë, të koncentruar në mënyrë shumë racionale në qendrën e saj, e cila pas hapjes, ajo diametrikisht mbulon edhe sipërfaqen më periferike anadrinase nga ku gravitojnë krijuesit.
	Çdo libër i ri, hedhë në sprovë të re lexuesin e vëmendshëm, mbase, bota intime e tij, ndjen nevojë permanente të provokohet, deri në masë tensionimi dhe në pikën më të lartë kritike, të zbrazet tërësisht, duke i mbushur me kondukcion poret e saja. 
Që në fillim do të jeni të përkëdhelur nga një habi joshëse, e cila padyshim do të të zgjojë kurreshtjen dhe do lakmosh të shoqërohesh sa më parë me botën brendshme të tij.
	Mirëpo, veçantitë e këtij libri janë ca më specifike. Kur përqëndrohem në këtë horizont, kornizohem në një motiv ndijësor të njeriut të kësaj ane. Ky motiv i cekur, në të shumten e vargjeve është i pranishëm thuajse te të gjithë krijuesit, që siç thuhet me plot të drejtë: është lajtmotivi i këtij libri panoramik.
	Cili është ky lajtmotiv?
	Përgjigjen do ta gjeni pasi do mundohem t’i referohem disa krahasimeve të vargjeve të krijuesëve anadrinas, me vargjet e poetit të madh Dritëro Agolli:

		“ Po, Devoll, 
			         i tillë qenkam unë
		Paskam marrë balten tënde arave
		Me një trastë leshi
				       ndënë gunë…”

… dhe vargjet e poetit anadrinas Xhevdet Bajraj:

	“ Dje e gjeta një copë të atdheut
Në aromën e barit të porsaprerë në Parkue Mexico
U ngjita në majë të mallit dhe Anadrinia më doli para 
                                                                     Syve...”
… ose vargjet e poetes Lumnie Thaçi – Halili:

	“ Në doni të dini 
	Ku është Anadrinia?
	S’keni nevojë për hartë.
	Buzë Drinit është kopshti Edeni...”
…, pastaj edhe vargjet e poetit Agim Metbala, që reflektojnë bindshëm origjinalitetin e vendlindjes së tij:

	“ Eca zbathur rrugëve të kalldërmta
Për ta prekur kullën e mahallës
Me frengjinjtë e zbrazta
Fshehurazi hypa në maje të Sahat Kullës
Për ta shtruar në shuplakë qytetin...”

	A nuk është vallë kjo një përpuethshmëri pothuajse simetrike e lajtmotivit që qëndisin këta poetë anadrinas, me atë të vargjeve të D. Agollit, të cituara më lartë?!
	Madje, a mund të thuhet se nuk janë këto citate të balancuara me binomin e famshëm të D. Agollit:

T O K A   I M E  =  K Ë N G A   I M E  ?!

	Gjithashtu, nëse grrithim më në thellësi të kompozicionit të ca vargjeve, do të shpaloset para jush edhe autoktonësia e ambientit anadrinas - (gjethi i hardhisë), që është i lidhur fuqishëm me imagjinatën e krijuesëve të kesaj treve:
“ Gati mund ta krahasoj me një gjeth hardhie rrushi të zi
Që ma sjell era e mallit o mallit të Rahovecit tim...”
(Xhevdet Bajraj)
ose:
“Anadrininë në doni më mirë ta njihni...
Në gjethe hardhie, do ta shihni...”
(Lumnie Thaçi – Halili)
	Dhe tani unë do të hesht, sepse në këtë rast, fuqia e heshtjes është mbi të gjitha shprehjet që do t’i përdorja, ngase reflektimi i lajtmotivit të theksuar anadrinas, të shembëllyer në fjalët e krehura e të lëmuara të krijuesëve, nuk më lë të vazhdoj më tutje zbërthimin e tyre, ndërsa ju i nderuari lexues, meditoni e më pastaj, konkludoni vetë.
***
	Në rrjedhejn e përzgjedhjes së krijimeve letrare të këtij libri, pothuajse në të gjitha faqet e tij, do të bindesh se dominon një stil mjaft karakteristik dhe gjithsesi elegant, sepse në çdo ndërrim kondite, gjithsesi ngadhnjen synimi, të pakten si dilemë ndërmjet pasioneve dhe shpresës, që është ndër kushtet më të volitshme të krijojë afinitetin e lexuesit ndaj artit letrar.
	Gjatë leximit të kujdesshëm, do të shqisoni një substancë mjaft elegante, që rrethon brenda vetes një kohë dhe hapësirë, ku, njerëzit nuk janë më thjeshtë vetëm rrobe që lëvizin në shtegtim, por janë njerëz, që tentojnë ta mjekojnë psikikën e tyre, të bëhen më të arsyeshëm, më të vëmendshëm, më të butë, ndonëse, pse jo edhe më të bukur.

	Në fund, dua ta pranoj haptaz se, pos zbërthimit të pjesërishëm të lajtmotivit anadrinas (sepse këtë lajtmotiv e gjejmë të stolisur edhe te krijuesit tjerë në këtë libër), nuk e konsiderova të arsyeshme të mirrem me shembujt e poezive që i trajtojnë në mënyrë të denjë edhe motivet tjera, andaj jam i vetëdieshëm se iu kam mbetur borxh të gjitha krijimeve tjera, që vërtetë këndshëm e zbukurojnë kopshtin e këtij libri panoramik. 




Rahovec, mars 2007.		Miftar Kryeziu. prof.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Lexues të nderuar të Forumit shqiptar, po ju prezentoj disa poezi nga revista letrare Jehonë Anadrinie numër 3/2008.

Xhevdet BAJRAJ

Tri poezi

KOR HORRASH

Politikanëve të pakokë
Insektet ua ruajnë ekuilibrin
E gjurmët që mbeten pas këmbëve të tyre
I mbulon borë e zemrave tona...

Mëngjesi pëllet si lopë
Një kor koxha i madh horrash
E sheh qetë dhe këndon uuuuuuuuuu
Sa vend i dhimbshëm
Për ta harxhuar të vetmen jetë këtu...

NUK ËSHTË QAFA E NJERIUT SHALË KALI

Nga është nisur kjo turmë pa tru
Me prazmore prej eshtrave të fëmijëve tanë
Ai që vrau një njeri shkoi në burg
Ndërsa ata që vranë njëzet mijë hynë në histori...

Sështë qafa e njeriut shalë kali për bythë politikanësh
Një copë qielli me një zog në të e ha me bukë
Ajo që shihet më tej ma nxjerr zemrën me rrënjë
Dhe e var në ylberin që zbukuron peisazhin...

Edhe ky akt i tragjedisë me regjisor meskin
U mbyll me qefin...

(Zogu më iku nga dora
ky i njejti
që çalon udhës së Zotit)

BUZË VARRIT

Një sorrë shuan etjen në bregun e paqës
Klithja ngulet në re
Mbi lule ikonë vdekja...

Erë e Adriatikut
Kreh barin mbi atdhe
Nën ylber
Çifti i ri puthet në buzë
Buzë varrit tonë të përbashkët...


Igballe HOTI

Tri poezi

LOTI I HESHTUR

Tretem në paradokset e pakohësisë
Në humbëtirën e të panjohurave
Tretem si pluhur mbi gjethet e luleve
Duke i zbërthyer formulat e yjeve...

Ngatërrohem në kufijt e natës
Nëpër labirintet e kohës mbytem
Si një meteor shkëputur nga qielli
Zbërthej magjitë e jetës në vargje...

Heshtja kafshon shikimin tim
Nëpër grilat e tymosur vjeshte
Gjethet biejn mbi barin e tharë
Zbërthej misterët e natës mbi lotin e heshtur...


SONTE

Në guacën e humbur
Zbërthej mendime paradoksale
Që mbyten në kujtesën e harrimit
Në qiellin që pikon shi lotësh
Ndertoj fole zogjësh shtegtarë
Mbi shpirtin e vdekur lind një emocion
Mbeshtjellur në vizione shprese
Të mjegulluar në varkën e jetës
Sonte!... Jam rob i hijes së yjeve...

EMOCION

Si gjethe trandafili një emocion
Fshihet në keshtjellën e zemrës
Me dëshirë pret që të shpërthej diku
Në brigjet e kulluara tejoqeanike
Që të pushtoj fate mëkatare
Me aromen e valëve të shpirtit
Emocioni i pa shprehur digjet
Udhëton nëpër shtigjet e errta
Duke pritur lindjen e hënës
Në caqet e paemruara të yjeve
Të strukur nën kurorën e natës
E ndjej fort këtë emocion...!

Xheladin HAMZA

Dy poezi


MBI GJOKSIN TËND

Emri yt gërryhet
Nëpër damarët
E shpirtit tim...

I strukur
Nën hijen
E së kaluarës që e mbulon...

Shtrij duart kah unë
Të përqafohemi
Me afsh e me mall...

Taman aty në horizonti
Ku në të njëjtën kohë
Takohet e puthitet ditënata...

Ëndrra e jetës sonë
Aty mbi re të arta
Syhapur fle...

Bilbili këngën e tij më të bukur
Aty e shndërron në vaj
Mbi gjoksin tënd si dikur
Edhe njëherë dua të qaj...


NGJYRAT E SHKLËQIMIT

Fillimin dhe mbarimin e tjeës
Trup lodhur
I përputha në një pikë
Porsi një semazem...

Si në ëndërr
Kalova udhëtimin
Nëpër kohën këtë të kalbur...

Pastaj dola nga qetësia
E varrit
Që në mua flinte...

Ta ngulfas zërin që del
Nga thellësia e shpirtit
E të dëgjoj muzikën heshtshëm...

E mbuloj me vellon e së kaluarës
Të mbështjellur
Me ngjyrat e shkëlqimit...

Dhe tani dënes!


Bajram KRYEZIU

Tri poezi


ECJET E MIA

Se di ku përfundojnë ecjet e mia
Nata i zuri në rrugë me baltë
Nga rrezja e hënës vijë e ujit
Atje ku shihet kulla ime me frëngji...

Se di ku janë dy faqet e gazetës
E zura dritën ta shkruaj një varg
Edhe pse kujtimi më merr për vete
Tirananët sbëjnë derte për fëmijët...


E BUKURA

Të buzëqesha,
Më buzëqeshe
Me bebzat e hijeshisë.
Të vështrova,
Më vërshove
Me sytë e bukurisë.
Te fala zemrën,
Forcën ma dhe
Në ndjenjat e mia.
Dhuratë mi le
Gjërat që spreken
Dhuratë të mi le.
Aty murosa fjalën
Të patundshme
Me besën e dhënë...
I pashuar qoftë,
Dritëdhënës ky pasion
Si kaltërsi e qiellit.
Zë vend me ty në hyjnin
I butë, i bukur, paqësor
I larë në rreze dielli,
I dehur, i qeshur
Me bukuri pejsazhi hënor...

NË PRANVERË

Syri është gjelbërim rrethatim i pranverës
Kur buzëqesh si hëna shtigjeve buzë bregut
E kur shikon si nusja mfsheftësinë e rrethit
Në gurra vërshon lumi tingëllimat e gjethit...

Syri është puhi e detit në valët e dallgave
Kur i ndodhë nata qetësin e vërbon vapa
E kur vesa i rëndon petalet e trandëfilit
Në freski të drithërimave butësisht preken lulet...

Syri është madhështi e natës magji për meduzë
Kur e hijeshon kuriozitetin e bukur të ujëvarrës
E kur dhëmb ka e shpirtit argëtohet me dritë
Me tantenat mbi oazë sondazhet për medium...

Arta HIMAJ
(Tri poezi)

MOS LEJO

Të ndjesh dhimbjen
Për ta njohur jetën
Mos lejo, mos lejo as kushtimisht...

Të derdhësh lot
Për të rritur shtatin
Mos lejo, se e mallkon fatin...

Ta thyesh shprtin në copë
Për të qëndruar e fortë
	Mos u mundo, e gjallë do jesh e vdekur...

	Të mbullësh rrugët e jetës
Dhe të kërkosh shtigjet e pagjetura
Mos lejo, e humbur gjithmonë do jesh...
KUR SHPIRTI DHEMB

Kur shpirti dhemb
Jetën shajë, mallkoj...
Në vetmi shpëtim kërkoj...

Kur shprti dhemb
Njerëzit smë kanë fajë
Me durim dhembjen kuroj...

Kur shprti dhemb
Zemra vuan, është e mjerë
Çmendurisht si gjethe dridhem në erë...

Kur shpirti dhemb
Dielli bëhet akull e qielli vetëtimë
E ti ke shumë ftohtë, ngrinë...

Kur shpirti dhemb
Kur të dhemb fort
Shpërtim gjen veç në dashuri...


SONTE

Sonte
	Shtegëtoa zemra ime
	Në dhembjet e jetës
		E unë
Mbeta duke lotuar
		Në vetmi...

Sonte
	Humba në kohë pa kohë
	Në këtë natë-errësirë
		Nuk njoha
		As vetën time...

Sonte
	E ftohetë ishte nata
	E ftohetë isha unë
		E ngrirë në shpirt
		E brraktisur totalisht...

Sonte
	As Hëna nuk ndriqoi
		Si dikur
	Ishte e zbehtë dritë e sajë
		E zbehtë
		Sikur...

Sonte
	Nata më shoqëroi
	Qetësia e thellë e saj
	Qenjen e lotëve
	Deri në zbardhjen e agimit...

----------


## Agim Metbala

Miftar KRYEZIU

UNË DHE VETËM UNË JAM KËTU

Unë jam këtu,
Ku më lindi toka ime- 
Si një histori të lashtë.

Këtu dielli rrezon më mirë
Dhe ëndrrat përvëlojnë dëshirën.

Këtu jam më vertikal
Në jetë a vdekje.

Nuk dua të ik
Nga damarët e dheut të mirë,
Të shkoj atje nuk dua
Se edhe fe kam këtë tokë -
Në të cilën lindëm dhe rilindëm,
Me ëmbëlsinë e atdheut
Dhe djepin e rritës sime
Të mos ma prek askush -
Se ju mallkon kënga
E dashurisë sime

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahredin SHEHU - DADUSHI

REPTILI I ARTË 


Jeta okultiste
Në tokën këtë të shpërlarë
Bojëgjaku 

Aromë sulfuri 
Nga lukthet vulkanike 
Të të pangopurve 


Tatuazh perendie pagane
Në epidermën e bicepsit 

Ouroborus flet heshtshëm 
Me gjuhë Ifriti
Në gojë njeriu paganit kompjuterik 


Dhe rrëshqet si gjarpër i artë
Të përshtillet në trungun e cerebrës
Dhe festoj fitoren serike

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahredin SHEHU - DADUSHI


RUHULLAH 


Kur kam shkruar për Agnus Dei
Më sulmuan
Më thanë konvertit i fëlliqur
Kur kam shkruar për Ruhullah
Më sulmuan
Më thanë fundamentalist islamik 

Kur kam shkruar për mrekullinë tënde
Më sulmuan
Më thanë Lazarus jetëshkurtë
Do të vdesësh sërish edhe pas ringjalljes 

Po kujt i bëhet vonë 
Kur unë ta ndjej aromën tënde
Të jaseminit mësuesi im 
Në rrugën e mëshirës dhe dashurisë
Dhelëpijë mjaltën e fjalës tënde
Ta shëroj trupin dhe shpirtin
Dhe të mbetem përherë 
Bari i gjelbërtë krenar i shkelur
Nga ata që nuk dijnë 
Se çka bëjnë

Friday, March 07, 2008

----------


## Agim Metbala

Bajram KRYEZIU

PËR FLAMURIN

Në daçit lidhni besë për të
Si burrat e mëmëdheut në mote
Ne daçit si gurë shtrydheni
Fortësin e ka ngulitur në jehonë!

Në daçit me cepat e krahëve të tij!
Flijohuni si hero i luftës, qëndresë
Në daçit ne bukurinë e tij mbështilluni
Njësoj, sështë ndryshimi i ri!

Në daçit si shpërblim për mëkate -
Shpreheni vehten për një fjalë,
Në daçit madhështinë me nuse duvaku -
I vrarë ka qenë armik në atë anë!

Në daçit si mburojë, kurorë e trupit
Përcillni edhe për namshim,
Në daçit në traun e pullazit ai jeton -
Le të frynë murlani nagim!

Në daçit në milimetra katrorë -
Kosova ka burra çë për flamur bëhen therror!

----------


## Agim Metbala

GREG DUST - SHBA

U  SH  T  A  R  I  T

Unë isha ai-
Që të tjerët skishin dëshirë të bëhen,
Unë shkova atje -
kur të tjerët u friguan të shkojnë,
Unë bëra atë -
Ku të tjerët kanë dështuar,
Unë nuk kërkoj asgjë -
Nga ta që nuk bënë asgjë,
Dhe pa dëshirë -
Pranova mendimet e vetmisë të përjetshme...
A thua do të dështoj?
Unë pash terorin me sy,
Ndjeva të ftoftit therrës të thikës,
Shijova shijen e momentit të dashurisë!
Kam qarë, kam vuajtur dhe shpresuar...
Por mbi të gjitha, kam përjetuar kohën -
Ku të tjerët do të thonin që më së miri
Është të harrohet!
Më në fund një ditë
Do të isha në gjendje të them:
- Isha fort krenar -
Për atë që isha  ... ushtar!

(KUSHTUAR USHTARËVE TË UÇK-së, kjo poezi është botuar në revistën letrare "Filizat", ndërsa autori është ish polic ndërkombëtar i angazhuar në Rahovec)

----------


## Agim Metbala

Diellza MAZREKU

TMERRIN QË DO TA MBAJË NË MEND
 	TËRË JETËN

E mërkurë, 24 mars 1999. Ora nëntë e mbrëmjes. Babai im iku në fshat para tri ditësh, nga rreziku që të qëndronte me ne, ngase kishte punuar në OSBE. Policët serb e kërkonin çdokund, sepse donin ta vrisnin dhe të hakmirren për punën e tij. Unë me motrat e mia, vëllanë dhe mamanë, mbetëm të vetmuar në banesë, nën mëshirën e fatit. Atë natë, të gjithë rrinim të strukur, duke parandier se diçka e tmerrshme, këtë natë sillej vërdallë. Isha e sëmuarë, madje edhe shumë e frikësuar, sa që isha edhe nën depresion të madh. Kur u bë ora nëntë e gjysmë, u ndëgjuan rrapllimat e hapave në shkallët e ndërtesës, dhe i ndjeva se u ndalën te dera jonë e banesës. Mami u mundua të na bind se se asgjë spo ndodh dhe asgjë sdo të ndodh me ne, dhe të mos brengosemi. Papritmas u ndëgjuan trokitjet e ashpra në derën e banesës sonë. Të gjithë u shtangëm, unë ia nisa vajit. Mami e pasigurt e hapi derën. Në derë, si i tërbuar u paraqit polici i armatosur deri në dhëmbë e me një pamje trishtuese. Pa një pa dy, na u kërcnua me fjalë: kni, ikni menjëherë!
	Të zdathr, zum të ikim në panikë dhe në atë tollovi e motra ime Aida u alivanos në shkallët e banesës. Në atë moment na kaploi tmerri edhe më shumë. Ne të gjithë, bashkë me fqinjët tjerë, u grumbulluam dhe u vendosëm në një banesë tjetër në katin e dytë. Pas pak kohësh, sërish tek ne erdh një polic tjetër. Tani u frikësova pa masë dhe ia plasa vajit nga frika. Natë e tmerrshme ishte!...
	Më vonë, të gjithë ne, bashkë me fqinjët tanë, u vendosëm në bodrumin tonë. Ishte terr dhe bënte shumë ftohtë. Qetësinë e frikshme, aty këtu e prishnin fëmijët duke qarë.Tërë kohën qëndruam së bashku në bodrumin e ftohtë nën frikën e vdekjes.
	Rreth orës 11. njeri nga policët e thirri mamanë që të mirrte informata se ku gjendet babai im. Ai moment ishte shumë i rëndë për të gjithë ne... Mendova se mamin më kurrë sdo ta shoh. Ia plasëm vajit të gjithë njëzërit, mirëpo nuk u vonua shumë dhe mami u kthye. Me kurreshtje i parashtronim pyetje të panumërta, por ajo na rrëfeu se policët e kishin pyetur për babain. Vjedhurazi e shikoja mamin, ajo ishte e fortë, optimiste dhe kuptonte se edhe kjo çmenduri do të përfundojë. Pas këtij momenti të trishtueshëm, ne u detyruam ta lëshojmë bodrumin dhe u strehuam në bodrumin e një shtëpie në qytet, kinse më të sigurtë. Në atë bodrum, qëndruam plot një muaj pa dalur asnjëherë jashtë. Nuk kishim kurrfarë informatash  se çka po ndodh rreth nesh, ndërsa për babin nuk dinim nëse është i gjallë apo jo, por vazhdimisht kishim shpresë se një ditë do të shihemi përsëri. Më vonë mësuam nga një i afërm ynë se gjyshin e kishin vrarë policët serbë dhe shumë dajallarë të tjerë. Për këtë lajm u pikëlluam shumë dhe derdhem shumë lot bashkarishtë. Rreziku për të gjithë ne vinte duke u shtuar, ndaj u detyruam të iknim për në Shqipëri, ku qëndruam dy muaj, por akoma nuk kishim lajm për fatin e babit. Pas dy muajve ne erdhëm në Kanadë. Brenga jonë ishte  e vazhdueshme për babin që e lamë në luftë. Mirëpo një ditë ndodhi befasia e këndëshme - babi na telefonoi dhe na rrëfente se edhe ai së shpejti do të vinte  në Kanadë. Fluturam nga gëzimi. Hareja e kaploi dhomën, ndërsa përqafimet tona ishin të panumërta... Ai moment do të mbetet i pashlyeshëm në kujtesën time...
	Pas katër muajsh vuajtjeje dhe pagjumësie  dhe frikën për babin, në banesën tonë trokiti lehtas dikush. Unë e hapa derën dhe mbeta e shtangur, para syve të mi, e  pabesueshme, ishte babi im.                    
Babi e pau habinë time dhe si shqiponjë më afroi dhe më shtrëngoi fort, duke më puthur e puthur ... dhe, si nga kllapia, unë erdha në vete. Hapa sytë dhe pash se çdo gjë ishte e vërtetë. Tek atëherë iu versula babit edhe unë në perqafim, ledhatim dhe puthje të ngrohta...
	Kurrë në jetë nuk e kam ndier vehten më të lumtur. I falenderoj Zotit, ngase vetëm ai mundë të bëjë mrekullira.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Labinot KRASNIQI

MELODIA E KËPUTUR *)

... Fijet e skuqura të diellit mëngjesor, sapo kishin përqafuar horizontin e qytetit studentor, qytet i ëndrrave të mia rinore.
Nuk e di as vetë se si u zgjova, dhe unë bashkë me ato fije rreze të stolisura, të cilat nëpërmjet kësaj dritareje këtu pranë meje, i jepnin një pamje romantike brendësisë së dhomës.
- Unë, dhe brendia e dhomës rreth meje!
Sa më pëlqente kjo pamje magjepse, sidomos kur hedhja ndonjë shikim të vjedhur përmes kësaj dritareje horizontit të qytetit.
Ngase kisha më tepër se dy orë kohë të shkoj në ligjerata, vendosa që ashtu i shtrirë ti  shetitja sytë herë pamjes së dhomës, dhe herë pamjes së qytetit, ngase ashtu ma donte syri.
- Eh syri!  Syri i uritur, është i venitur  .. dhe po. Po, por... sapo hodha dy tri shikime zikzake, diku në horizontin e qytetit, mu bë sikur ngjyra e skuqur e atyre rrezeve mëngjesore, u bashkua me kaltërsinë e qiellit dhe në një vend të tij, tani shihja një pikë të ndritshme e cila lëshonte drejt syve të mi qindra-qindra lloje ngjyrash, në formë fluskash, skur të ishin margaritarë të çmueshëm të atyre përrallave princeshore...
Në këtë mister që tani notoja, sdi se si më shkrepi ta vrasë mëndjen dhe të mendoja se mos vallë kjo që vjen drejt syve të mi, mund të jetë ajo LIRIA që e parafytyroja kur isha fëmijë fare i mitur?... Dhe fundifundit, si të mos jetë ajo?!
- Ja se si më vjen duke valëzuar me këtë spektër ngjyrash, si të ishte mbi valët e detit dhe prapa tyre sikur rrëshqitnin tingujt e një melodie të butë, të lehtë dhe magjepëse.
- As vet nuk mund ta dija se sa kohë lundërova  nëpër këtë pejsazh hyjnor, apo magjik, kur ... kur fare pranë dritares, buqiti një sirenë e vrazhdët e një automobili, nga e cila sirenë, brofa prej shtratit dhe me të përqëndruar sytë pamjes së qytetit, vërejta radhën e konvojit të automobilave plot policë, me ca surate të theposur, që patrollonin rrugëve të qytetit studentor.	
Pas kësaj, po ai mëngjes, me po ato fije rreze, që tani dukej të ishin më të ndritshme, i jepnin përkundrazi një pamje të vranshme, e të mërrolur qytetit studentor, ndërsa tingujt tanimë kishin heshtur. E melodia?
	... Ajo mbet MELODI E KËPUTUR. 
Rrugën e saj e vazhdoi një pikë loti, që mu shkëput nga syri im, tanim i stërngopur!...


*) Labinot Krasniqi, është vrarë nga ana e forcave militare e paramilitare serbe.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahredin HOTI


Pse
Para se të vdes
Ëndrrat më shfaqen në shpirt?
Pse
Shpresat e mia këmbët m’i lidhin
E gjakun ma pengon në damar?
Pse
Kënga e zogjve është kaq e zbehtë
E Dielli ka aq pak ngrohtësi?
Pse
Lumenj janë kaq të qetë
Edhe kur ushujëzat pijnë lëngun e tyre?
Pse
Nuk ndjej tingullimën e vdekjës
Edhe kur laku sillet rreth qafës?

----------


## Agim Metbala

Miftar KRYEZIU


UDHËKRYQI

Engjujt ëndërrojnë
parajsën
djajtë ferrin.
Në kokë më pëshpërisin
vrushkujt e ankthit.
Semafori s’ndërronte
motin....
Udhëkryq !

Natyra e gjallë pret
pa ombrellë
para udhëkryqit
në pritje të krye-engjullit
apo të krye-djallit
që të shtegëtojnë
drejt parajsës
apo ferrit

Mëshirë të kesh kësaj radhe
PERËNDI !!!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Imret RESHITI


PESHA E AJRIT

Ajrin e ka dehur
Bishti i thënieve të ditës
Mendimet e shtresuara në kob
Deri vonë mesnatës
Për ti helmuar nesër
Mushkëritë e atyre që frymonin
Pa hile
Atyre që botën
Shihnin kaltër...

----------


## Agim Metbala

Yllza VUÇITËRNA


UNË... TI

Një, dy, tre ... vitet ikën larg
Ndoshta as mëndja sdo ti kujtoj më
Shkuan 
Shkoi edhe ky i treti vjen i katërti...
Vetëm unë e ti mbesim dy apo një
E më pas, asgjë
Era do ta fryej edhe pluhurin e fundit
Të kocave tona të vdekura
Më vjen keq për dy, më vjen keq për vitet
Sepse një sekond e ka jetën shumë të shkurtër
Mos harro më të shkurtër se ne
Bëhu i lumtur me kohën që ke
Mos kërko copat andej këndej të grindjes
Mendo tek 
Unë... ti

----------


## Agim Metbala

Milazim BAJRAJ


LOJA E FATIT 


Ata që patën fat
Nuk lindën
Emër nuk kanë
As në librin e amzës
Ata kanë fat
Se një ditë do të lindin
E të vdekurit do të
Ringjallen nga hiri

----------


## Agim Metbala

Xhevdet BAJRAJ


KOPSHT I DHEMBJES SË LULËZUAR
	Mirko Gashit

Sa zogj kënduan sot në tempullin e jetës
Sa lule do këputen në kopshtin e dhembjes
Në emër të poetit në emër të boemit
Sa lot do të derdhen sa dolli do të ngrejnë
Kafeneve të qytetit pa lumë
Pa më thuaj lum miku
Të lutem më trego
Kur erdhi engjëlli i vdekjes
Para se ta lutje për një gotë
Raki rrushi të Rahovecit
Para se ta bëje tapë
E ta mbaje për krahu për në tempullin e vdekjes
Cilat ishin mendimet tua të fundit mbi jetën
Kënga jote e fundit

Unë bie në gjunjë para qiririt të ndezur për ty
Jeta
E grimosur edhe nën fustan
Çon dashuri me vdekjen

----------


## Agim Metbala

Bedri DULA

EKSPOZITË GJAKU

Në enë qelqi
Vunë gjakun tim për ekspozitë
Nëpër sheshet e qytetit tim 
Ngjyrosen muret e zeza

Në agim hapën ekspozitën e gjakut
Kudo nëpër shëtitore shpërndan
Emrin tim të përgjakur

Çpiktura trishtuese
Djajt krijuan anatominë e artit
Në qytetin fisnik

----------


## Agim Metbala

Imret RESHITI


HARTAT POSTMODERNE

Regjimet kafshojnë	
Liritë politike
Kohët egërsisht egërsohen
Nga poli në pol
Liria nëpërkëmbet
Të drejtat iu mbesin në fyt
Njerëzve
Në samite në kongrese
Diplomacitë abortojnë
Rezoluta të reja
Me kombe të plakura
Bota përtëritet
Në hartat postmoderne

----------


## Agim Metbala

Budim BERISHA


PAPIRUSI PËR GJIRIN E NGJYRËS

Jam e para që më pritni me ju zbardhë tha drita
E kur lindi edhe rrezja e dritës, jehoi aq sa që...
-Zoti me ju!- thanë njëzërit  e verdha, e kuqja dhe e kaltërta
Ju jeni vetëm një urdhër e Krijuesit të gjithësisë.

Në mes të verdhës dhe të kaltërtës, mugullonte zëri:
-Afrohuni, bashkohuni, afrohuni e bashkohuni...
E kur ndodhi, kuptuan se zëri ishte i të gjelbërtës
I cili tha: paksa u vonova ju veten e pagëzuat trinake.

Po të ishim binjake, kjo me të kaltërtën nuk kish ndodh
I tha e verdha të kuqës duke gjuajtur shikimet tërheqëse,
E kuqja u zbeh dhe në atë ngrohtësi lindi e portokallta
Të kaltërtën e rrokën ethet, por e kuqja shpejt e përqafoi
Dhe kështu vjollca çeli sytë ndërmjet përqafimit.

Hej ju! Mendoni se jeni ju, e ju jeni unë
Tha dielli dhe buzëqeshi si e verdha ndaj portokalltës 
Portokallta të kuqes, e kuqja ngjyrëvjollcës, e ajo  të kaltërtës
E kaltërta të gjelbërtës, e gjelbërta të verdhës, deri në mbrëmje.

Po ju lë, duhet të pushoni tash  Hasta la vista tha dielli
Po ne jemi të njoma, kinse ne pushojmë e vet po shkon
Unë vetëm urdhërat i zbatoj, ju nuk dini çka unë di
Urdhëruesi im din pse unë për gjumë nuk di.


Për një ditë përjetuam katër stinët e vitit
Tash jemi dymbëdhjetë në paletë e sa jemi në të vërtetë?
Vetëm qymyri sheh veten në këtë terr. Çka të bëjmë, çka?...
Qetësi, na duhet gjumi e në mëngjes do ju shënoj tha grafiti
Ashtu është vërtetoi e zezja dhe i mbuloi me gunë.



PAPIRUSI PËR RILINDJE
 ( Si bëhet fjala peng )

Kuptimi se barishte është bar,  	       
Ekzistenca, kusht për eksploatim
E fryti epsh për zjarr
gjersa kokrrat e bereqetit rreziten	      
Larg prej gjumit			       	 

Po shkëlqej, germa verbon,	
Si prej hirësirës së erësirës,		
Kujdes, lëkundja mjegullon shikimin		
Me skjarimin e gabimit, fërkoj sytë 	
Larg prej përsëritjes!

Përbindëshi egërsohet: shkund
Në këtë tokë të foshneve
S shkruaj për lëkundjet e rudhave jo
Kur të dathur ecim në bar
Larg prej hirit.

Erërat sjellin mjegullat këndej
Me beharët e stërpikura e dashur
Prandaj vazhdojmë edukimin me mugullim
Përndryshe as poezia nuk ka kuptim
Larg teje.

Jam në dyshim  mendova apo lexova
Edhe krimbat e dijnë punën e vet
Shpirtrat tanë takohen andej
Këndej mishi ynë evulon në bar
Afërsi gjenetike.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Bajram KRYEZIU


SHESTIM NË SHETITJE
(AkrostiK)	

Angazhuam shetitje, qetsim në shestime, një minutë në heshtje, 
Derteminuam nga varret projektin me tri pamje, vëllezërit në reshte,
Evokuam për luftën, idetë dhe mendimet, krenari e mësuesit ishte,
Më i madhëruar nga ky shteg pragu, i shpresës, aty u derdhë gjaku i besës!

Ja, i shihni shukutimet të përfundoi këtë luftë, se munden kursesi,
Ai atelenë e la të fortë se i linduri svdes në artë asnjëherë në mote ;
SHqyrtimet në shetitje në la për atdhedashurinë, u betua në trimëri,
Aty e bëri si lindjen ashtu edhe vdekjen, liria është e tij farë e flijimit,
Radhiti në organe ushtarë dhe ushtri me fuqizime të idealit në histori-
I tha arrmikut ja vdekje ja liri u desh të dalë nga kthetrat e okupimit!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Miftar KRYEZIU



VALË KUJTIMI

(Kushtuar mësueses sime të parë, Nadire Beqa)

Nga ashki përvëlues më buroi
Një valë malli plot kujtime
Portreti i saj para meje gërshetoi
Fytyrën përkëdhelëse të mësueses sime

Njëzet e pesë vjet nga lumturia jote
Gjeti veç prehje në zemrën e fëmijërisë sime
E kujtimet respekti për ty në këtë çast
Prej kopshtit tim lirik të nxjerr ca tingëllime

Tingujt e mallit të ndryer që mbajta
Në bërthamën e kokës sime
U njomën nga kujtimi i fjalëve tua të para
Që prej tyre fillova të pëshpëris belbëzime

Atëbotë në mes rruge me kahje-dilemë
Në vatrën time zjarrin ke vënë
Shpresën, besimin për ardhmërinë
Trashëgim mi ke lënë...

----------

